# Projector and HID's



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

I caved and bought the Ebay Halo's. I was wondering if anyone has installed HID's after installing this Mod. I am weary that the HID may melt the housing. let me know your thoughts.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually,
HID is cooler than regular halogen bulbs.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

HID wont melt your houing they are cooler than halogen.

i am currently working on HID halo and hope to be finished before this year is over.


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

Yeah me too I already bought the D2S projectors and I open the headlights. Right now I'm working on how to mount the D2S lenses on the headlight. Hopefully I will be done soon. 

But I'm still not sure on what bulbs to use. I really want to use the D2S bulbs but I'm just afraid that is gonna be too much work but will see.


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

That would be a nice combination..

Halo's and HID would look SWEET


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

WasKie said:


> *Yeah me too I already bought the D2S projectors and I open the headlights. Right now I'm working on how to mount the D2S lenses on the headlight. Hopefully I will be done soon.
> 
> But I'm still not sure on what bulbs to use. I really want to use the D2S bulbs but I'm just afraid that is gonna be too much work but will see. *


waskie wat d2s bulb did u get ?

from what car.. what u need to do is use the OEM ones and not a kit.

www.hid-plus.com should have it or check out www.hid-forum.com for more info on where to get a good OEM D2S capsules and ballasts.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

I hope you guys post pics and how too's. So I take it my ebay one's will not work that I would have to use projectors from another car and mod them out to house the HIDs. Very interesting... Has anyone done this yet. I know that the A5 will work ... This would be an interesting and very useful Mod. Regards to all and thanks for all the great info.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dre...

if i can i will try to make a production line of these. ( if someone will make them and fund me and my people for it )


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

actually I have not bought the bulbs yet but I want to ge the ones from an Audi - I love the way they look - but otherwise i would buy the ones from an s2000 or a BMW. Still for the OEM set w/ bulbs & the charger the cheapest I found them was $350. 

If anyone know were I can getthem for less please let me know.


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

...Liuspeed the links are not working.


----------

